# Installationsstand speichern

## pom

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin an einem Punkt, wo ich gerne meine Paketauswahl speichern möchte. Wer hat einen Tipp, wie ich nicht bei einer Neuinstallation alle emerge - Schritte Schritt für Schritt von neuem eintippen muss. Den wer schreibt schon alles mit.

Für einen Tipp wär ich dankbar.

Pom

----------

## Marvin-X

 *pom wrote:*   

> ich bin an einem Punkt, wo ich gerne meine Paketauswahl speichern möchte. Wer hat einen Tipp, wie ich nicht bei einer Neuinstallation alle emerge - Schritte Schritt für Schritt von neuem eintippen muss. Den wer schreibt schon alles mit.
> 
> 

 

Hast Du schon auf Deinem System drauf. Schau mal unter /var/cache/edb/world nach. Dort werden alle per emerge installierten Programme aus dem Portage protokolliert. Eigentlich bräuchtest Du nur Deine Einstellungen aus /etc/make.conf und diese Datei sichern. Hoffe das ich jetzt nichts vergessen habe.

Interessant wäre ein Shellskript zu machen, was die gesicherte make.conf bei einer neuinstallation kopiert und die /var/cache/edb/world danach abarbeitet. Abhängigkeiten von Paketen werden ja automatisch aufgelöst. Vielleicht hat hier schon jemand sowas gebastelt, würde mich auch interessieren.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Das heisst also, ich kopiere make.conf nach /etc bei einer Neuinstallation

und lasse emerge world drüberlaufen (Natürlich nach dem 'emerge system' ?)

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Das heisst also, ich kopiere make.conf nach /etc bei einer Neuinstallation
> 
> und lasse emerge world drüberlaufen (Natürlich nach dem 'emerge system' ?)

 

So einfach wird das nicht gehen. In der make.conf stehen nur deine speziellen USE-Flags die zum compilieren der Programme herangezogen werden sollen. Vielleicht hat schon jemand ein paar Gedanken daran mehr verschwendet. Wäre toll. FreeBSD kennt auch sogenannte Meta-Ports. Da haben einige sich einfach einen Port eingerichtet (diese stehen auch im offiziellen /usr/ports/) um mit einem Aufruf eine komplette Workstation zu compilieren. Das müsste mit Gentoo in Form eines Shellskriptes genauso gehen. Leider bin ich nicht so der Skripter sonst hätte ich schon einen konkreten Vorschlag gemacht.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Um jetzt mal bei der Theorie zu bleiben:

Wenn ich mein Portage-Tree absichere + die make-Dateien im /etc,

dann müsste ich doch den Zustand wie zum Beispiel vor einem HD-Crash

wiederherstellen können, oder? Zumindest eine komplette, aktuelle

Paketliste könnte mitsamt eines Skriptes helfen, einen Zustand wieder-

herzustellen, mal ausgenommen von persönlichen Einstellungen, die

hoffentlich doch jeder auf einen anderen Speichermedium wegsichert.   :Cool: 

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Um jetzt mal bei der Theorie zu bleiben:
> 
> Wenn ich mein Portage-Tree absichere + die make-Dateien im /etc,
> 
> dann müsste ich doch den Zustand wie zum Beispiel vor einem HD-Crash
> ...

 

Schau Dir mal das Portage-Handbuch dazu an, daher nehme ich meine bescheidenen Erkenntnisse: http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/portage-manual.html

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Zumindest eine komplette, aktuelle
> 
> Paketliste könnte mitsamt eines Skriptes helfen, einen Zustand wieder-
> 
> herzustellen, )

 

Die brauchst du doch gar nicht ist doch schon vorhanden. Hier der Passus aus der Anleitung:

Das Herz von Portage's-World-Update ist das world-Profil. Anders als das System-Profil, welches nur von den Entwicklern definiert wird und nie vom Benutzer verändert werden sollte, wird das World-Update-Profil indirekt mit der Zeit durch Aktionen des Benutzers erstellen. Das world-Profil funktioniert in etwa wie eine "Favoriten-Liste". Pakete die vom Benutzer manuell mit Hilfe von emerge installiert werden, werden in der Datei world aufgezeichnet. Diese Datei findet sich unter /var/cache/edb/world. Portage macht dies, da sie ihm mitgeteilt haben es zu installieren (per emerge) und es annimmt, dass sie ein Interesse daran haben, das Paket immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu halten. 

Ob ein einfaches jetzt nun ausreicht ist die Frage, ansonsten ein shellskript was die einzelnen Portages die in dieser Datei drinstehen nacheinander aufruft. Ist ja dasselbe als wenn Du es per Hand einmergen würdest.

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> mal ausgenommen von persönlichen Einstellungen, die hoffentlich doch jeder auf einen anderen Speichermedium wegsichert.  

 

Klar. Eigene Konfigdateien müssen auch noch gesichert werden. Da sollte man sich schon früh was einfallen lassen das zu organisieren, damit die dann zurückkopiert werden können.

----------

